# Update about my ct scan!



## GingerCMusick (Nov 17, 2010)

I went to my doctor Tues to get the results on my uptake CT scan, which is the last test I could possibly have and he bought his laptop in the room and showed my husband and myself my thyroid. Boy, what a mess. ITS HUGE. He said it's pressing against my windpipe horribly on one side and goes clear back to my jaw! The other side wasn't as bad, but still it was pretty big! My husband stood there with his mouth hanging open and said "wow, now I SEE why you say it feels like you are smothering" 
Anyway, bottom line, the doctor scheduled me for surgery! YAY! Dec 15th, I will have one part of the thyroid removed and tested and the other side he's going to biopsy while he's in there and possibly remove it. He said I will spend at least one night in the hospital and he wants my recovery to be in intensive care since we are dealing with the area around the windpipe...he gave me his stats on the prior thyroid surgeries he has done, and I'm impressed. Now just getting some pre-op testing done the week before surgery and I'm set. 
I'm scared but ready for relief....


----------

